# ''Baiatului îi era din ce în ce mai greu să-l urmărească"



## coriinutza13

Bună. Cum as putea traduce în englzy aceasta frază? Baiatului îi era din ce in ce mi greu sa-l urmareasca pe profesor Contextul: Băiatul era în timpul unui curs şi era destul de obosit încât nu mai putea să fie atent la ce spunea profesorul. Multumesc


----------



## jazyk

The boy had a harder and harder time following the professor('s talk/lecture/explanation).


----------



## jazyk

Am scris professor de două ori, dar este evident că ar putea fi vorba de _teacher._


----------



## farscape

increasingly difficult to make sense of what the teacher was saying


----------

